# What type of Track for this Newbie?



## Dutchwonder (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm a gardener fanatic in Michigan. I've thought about a garden RR for awhile now. Well just last night I was at a friends house, and he wanted to know if I wanted an old train set he wanted gone. It's a Kalamazoo Toy Train Works set with the engine in the original box, as well as about 4-5 cars, and some track. It was clearly a Christmas Tree train set. I got home and researched it a bit. To my surprise, I found that this train set can go outdoors.


My question: Can I start buying any G track online and will it work fine with the Kalamazoo track I got last night? I'm thinking of doing a small layout in one of my gardens, but might need some more track.


Thanks!


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

< Nice find!

Any "G" track will work, but the Bachmann track won't last very long outdoors. Be prepared for sticker shock--track is expensive!Brass track from LGB or aristocraft is the most commonly available and will work fine for what you want to do.

My wife and I started pretty much the same way. If you get brass track, put some anti-sieze compound in the joint when you put the track together. You can get it at autoparts store.

There are a bunch of other tips but just get some track and lay it down and enjoy! 


For more information, theses two pages have a TON of useful info

George Schreyer's Large Scale tech tips 

Greg Elmassian's Train pages


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm... he said Kalamazoo track, not Bachmann. 

I'm not familiar at all with the Kalamazoo track... is it brass? Can you measure the height of the rail with a set of calipers? If it's around 1/3 of an inch high, you could probably find a way to adapt it, but most early sets come with track that has way too tight curves, so you might not use this track on your outdoor layout. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

if i remember right, Kalamazoo was built compatible to LGB. 

Dutchwonder, if you can find a real brick and mortar shop near you, that sells largescale items, best would be to take one piece of track there and compare with what is avayable.


----------



## Dutchwonder (Oct 9, 2011)

I really just assumed its Kalamazoo Track, b/c it came with a Kalamazoo Train. It appears to be made of Brass. The dimension between the rails is just a hair over 1 3/4". The ties are 3 1/2" wide. If i can find the time, I'll swing by a model train store we have in the next city over.

Does this sound like a pretty common size?


----------



## Dutchwonder (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh, and the rails are about 5/16" of an inch high.


----------



## Dutchwonder (Oct 9, 2011)

And after researching even more, I think I've discovered this is brass, 45 mm track, which seems to be the standard size out there. Soooooo, I think I might have answered my own question.

But thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Dutchwonder,
Where in Michigan are you? I'm in Kalamazoo.
Bob


----------



## Dutchwonder (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Bob, 

I'm in Grand Rapids, on the border with Standale. But I graduated from WMU back in '01, so I know Kazoo pretty well. Worked at Gales Hardware for 3 years while I was down there.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

I know a few garden railroaders in the GR area, mostly around Jenison. There is one south of Wayland. I know of one other guy in the Kalamazoo area and a couple of guys with G gauge inside. You're welcome to come down sometime and run your trains on my layout if you would like to. Several of us get together about every other week at each others houses. We're all retired (I just retired last summer from WMU).
Bob


----------



## Dutchwonder (Oct 9, 2011)

Retirement...Sigh. I'm a good 23 years away from that still.  Thanks for the invite. Depending on how far I'm able to pursue this hobby in the next 8 months or so, I might take you up on that offer next spring!


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

But 23 years from now, I'm likely to be on the other side of the grass.
Bob


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Dutchwonder; 

I have some straight sections of Kalamazoo track. It will work with LGB, AristoCraft, USA, and TrainLi track. It does use the code 332 brass rail. I have noticed that the Kalamazoo rail joiners can seem fairly tight when trying to join them with some of the other brands, but it can be done with patience. I do like the tieplate and spike detail on the Kalamazoo track. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dutchwonder, 
Sounds like you've gotten your answers on track mostly and an invite to go see what some of the local folks are doing in their GRR's! Take advantage of that invitation....You will learn more be "seeing" what they've done and ask more questions that have not even occured to you to ask yet. 
For starters get what track you can afford. Steer clear of the Bachman and Lionel track for outdoors use and do not expect long term usage indoors with that stuff. it is not solid rail in either instance and the Bachman stuff rusts pretty quickly outdoors. Current manifactures of Code 332 (refers to the hieght of a piece of rail at the end not including the ties) track include but are not limitted to LGB, Aristocraft, Train-li, and a few others in a few choices of material. Stainless, Brass, & Aluminum are the big three with Nickel plated also available. Used track is pretty mcuh available on Ebay but as always do your research on local prices and do not jump into a bidding war on a commonly available itme. If someone outbids you be patient and move onto the next auction. With track there will ALWAYS be another auction. Check the clasifieds section here as well. Some folks have had luck with Craigslist too. I ahve found prices on Craiglist when a large sale itme is listed to be too high but your experience may be different. Check the websites mentioned above for tips on a variety of large scale topics and as you've already done post your questiosn to the guys (& gals) here who will generally help you out even if the thread drifts a little bit at times. 

Chas


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a few pieces of Delton track. Kalamazoo bought out Delton, so I would guess that the track is similar. It worked very well when I used it outdoors in Denver. The ties started out black but turned grey after being out in the sun. I think that you are limited to 4' diameter (2' radiius) with this track. Depending upon what you plan to do with your railroad I would recommend getting the largest diameter curves that will fit into the space you are planning to use. 4' diameter curves limit you to very short wheel based engines and smaller cars. That said, any LGB engine and car will run on that sized curves, but the longer engines and cars look a little strange.

The 4' track is great under a Christmas tree or on an indoor layout with limited space. 


Chuck


----------



## Dutchwonder (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Before you buy anymore, you might check out code 250 track. Your trains look a LOT better on them, less toylike. Plus, it being smaller, is a bit cheaper. Greg has a good article on track on his web site:
Track Comparisons


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Jerry-- 

Is the flange depth of Kalamazoo ( or LGB) equipment OK for code 250? Just wondering; I don't have any to test. 

cheers


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it is fine, no problem. Get a section of code 250 and set one of your cars on it and have a car next to it on code 332, after that view, it's a no brainer.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

You will find there is a vast difference in opinions on track. Personal likes and dislikes play as much a role as function. Besides materials there is "code", 250 and 332. 
What you have purchased is code 332. 

I much prefer the look of code 250 over 332. It looks much better with 1/29 rolling stock. Hands down the winner in appearance especially for the smaller scales (1/29 or 1/32). 

I much prefer code 332 for running outdoors. If you ballast your track you will find wind and rain move the ballast around. The shallower 250 rail has more derailments due to the lower rail height. My club uses 250 on our outdoor layout, I use 332. I spend less time cleaning ballast and more time running trains on my layout. Both layouts use identical ballast. The fact I also run mostly 1:20.3 scale trains make the higher rail less noticeable. 

For the record, my indoor layout will be re-done this winter...I will be using code 250 indoors.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Pterosaur on 11 Oct 2011 10:33 AM 

I much prefer code 332 for running outdoors. If you ballast your track you will find wind and rain move the ballast around. The shallower 250 rail has more derailments due to the lower rail height. My club uses 250 on our outdoor layout, I use 332. I spend less time cleaning ballast and more time running trains on my layout. Both layouts use identical ballast. The fact I also run mostly 1:20.3 scale trains make the higher rail less noticeable. 


I've often wondered about that Pterosaur, I have two turnouts that are code 250 everything else is 332. Even though the 250 turnouts are a much larger radius than my Aristo wide radius turnouts, I've had more obstruction problems with them than with the Aristo turnouts. I'm pretty sure it's the fact that a smaller piece of ballist can cause trouble on the 250. But I'll also admit, that if I was to start over, I think I'd go with 250 instead of 332 because I really don't have that much trouble with the 250. I just don't think we can say that it doesn't make any difference. 
Bob


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

All my track is Aristo 332 SS. While ballast does pose a problem with the track, a blade of grass is almost enough to derail the train. I find that pine needles will do it quite well actually. 

I find that switches are great at getting ballast in places where you don't want them, along with other debris, which becomes an instant derailment. 

I have a whisk broom that I run around the track and while at it I look for new growth. I recommend you buy a snow plow for the next few months, it will make running the trains in the snow that much more interesting, and yes you can. 

As far as looking at the trains and what looks the best I have found that I can get real picky when the train is sitting on the counter or on the fireplace mantel at close to eye level. When it is on the ground and you are standing there looking down on it, it doesn't make that much difference. For the trains that are at eye level for the kids, about 2 feet off the ground, which is still low us grownups, they don't seem to notice, they are too excited watching them run. 

Tom 

Tom


----------

